# Divi Aruba Phoenix



## gnipgnop (Jun 15, 2019)

I am trying to get a week at the Divi Aruba Phoenix for my granddaughter's honeymoon.  This will be our wedding gift to her so I really would like it to be special.  There are so many mixed reviews that it makes a decision very difficult.  RCI has two Resorts listed for the Phoenix (#8729 and #4032) and II also has two (DPH and DP1).  If possible I would love for them to have at least an ocean view.  Can you let me know which of the listed resorts above would most likely provide this view?  I am searching a year out.  Thank you for any help you can provide … or any information you know, good or bad about this resort.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 18, 2019)

Darn...….I was really hoping someone could help me out with this question.  Does any TUG Member own at the Divi Aruba Phoenix?  If so could you please answer a few questions for me?  I know from searching there are the villas and the tower.  Which one is the newer part of the resort?  Please help me find a nice area for their honeymoon.  I have never been to the DIVI ARUBA PHOENIX so your help is needed.  Thank you.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 18, 2019)

gnipgnop said:


> Darn...….I was really hoping someone could help me out with this question.  Does any TUG Member own at the Divi Aruba Phoenix?  If so could you please answer a few questions for me?  I know from searching there are the villas and the tower.  Which one is the newer part of the resort?  Please help me find a nice area for their honeymoon.  I have never been to the DIVI ARUBA PHOENIX so your help is needed.  Thank you.



Hi, I am an owner at Divi. Happy to answer your questions.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 18, 2019)

gnipgnop said:


> I am trying to get a week at the Divi Aruba Phoenix for my granddaughter's honeymoon.  This will be our wedding gift to her so I really would like it to be special.  There are so many mixed reviews that it makes a decision very difficult.  RCI has two Resorts listed for the Phoenix (#8729 and #4032) and II also has two (DPH and DP1).  If possible I would love for them to have at least an ocean view.  Can you let me know which of the listed resorts above would most likely provide this view?  I am searching a year out.  Thank you for any help you can provide … or any information you know, good or bad about this resort.



Beach Villas at Divi Phoenix Resort #8729 is the newer section of the resort which is the buildings that form an arc behind the main pool.

Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort #4032 is the original section which the 14 story tower and the 3-4 story building in front of the 14 story tower. If you are booking a 1BR in this section, more likely you will be assigned in the 14 story tower and since there are only a few 1 BR units in the 3-4 story building. All the 2BR units under #4032 is in the 3-4 story building in front of the towers. 

All the units (#8729 and #4032) face the ocean so you will have some type of ocean view, just depends on how expansive the view. 

I am not familiar with the II codes but II has a lot less inventory than RCI. Let me know if you have any additional questions.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 19, 2019)

Seaport104:  Thank you so much for the response you gave.  It is very informative and I appreciate it so much.  Just one more question; for a honeymoon couple what building would you recommend (if there was a choice)?  They are mid 20's, happy and so excited to visit Aruba.  They love the beach but also want to have fun, go on a tour, and be able to walk most places.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 19, 2019)

gnipgnop said:


> Seaport104:  Thank you so much for the response you gave.  It is very informative and I appreciate it so much.  Just one more question; for a honeymoon couple what building would you recommend (if there was a choice)?  They are mid 20's, happy and so excited to visit Aruba.  They love the beach but also want to have fun, go on a tour, and be able to walk most places.



My pleasure!

Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort #4032 1BR units 90% of the unit assigned will have great views since they will almost definitely be in 14 story tower. On the other hand, this tower is the original building so not as updated or as large as the new buildings in #8729. There are also no washer and dryers in the unit.

Beach Villas at Divi Phoenix Resort #8729 - are 8 story buildings and floors 1-6 all have either dedicated 1BR or 1BR portion of the 2BR . The dedicated 1BR units are much larger and a much better layout than the 1BR of the 2BR.
View really depends on the floor and building. The corner building closest to the ocean would be my preference so that even if it was a lower floor, the ocean is still viewable and so close.

My recommendation would be to book a 1BR under #8729 resort ID (new section) and ask for a 1BR dedicated unit high floor. call the front desk a few weeks before check-in and let them know it is their honeymoon.

BTW What month are you looking for? and are you using points or weeks to book in RCI? There is no inventory in RCI using weeks for #8729 resort ID since the new phase was sold as points contract


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 19, 2019)

Seaport104 said:


> My pleasure!
> 
> Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort #4032 1BR units 90% of the unit assigned will have great views since they will almost definitely be in 14 story tower. On the other hand, this tower is the original building so not as updated or as large as the new buildings in #8729. There are also no washer and dryers in the unit.
> 
> ...



Oh my!!!  I am exchanging a fixed week (Waterside by Spinnaker) in Hilton Head, SC.  They are traveling in July, 2020.  Then I guess it's impossible for the #8729 newer building for an exchange.  Oh that's disappointing but are you saying there are no washer/dryer in the #4032 units or the #8729 units?  Are there lanai's in the older buildings?


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 19, 2019)

Seaport104 said:


> BTW What month are you looking for? and are you using points



Any possibility of calling the resort and pay for an upgrade to the newer buildings if I should get an exchange in the #4043?  Or would I have to go through RCI?  I'm sorry to keep pestering you but you seem to be the only one who will help me.  Thank you.


----------



## richontug (Jun 20, 2019)

This is our favorite resort in the Caribbean - see my reviews in TUG reviews section. We exchange through RCI when booking opens 10 months before arrival.  After that date availability gets spotty.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 20, 2019)

richontug said:


> This is our favorite resort in the Caribbean - see my reviews in TUG reviews section. We exchange through RCI when booking opens 10 months before arrival.  After that date availability gets spotty.



...and my favorite in Aruba (maybe in all of the Caribbean too!) We have also book using RCI points at 10 months out. I love the beach here more than the popular Baby Beach. The water is nice and calm.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 21, 2019)

gnipgnop said:


> Any possibility of calling the resort and pay for an upgrade to the newer buildings if I should get an exchange in the #4043?  Or would I have to go through RCI?  I'm sorry to keep pestering you but you seem to be the only one who will help me.  Thank you.



No bother at all. Sorry for the delay. Got crazy busy at work. 

Unfortunately (and fortunately), I don't believe you can pay for an upgrade to an exchange booking at the resort. RCI can't help on this part either. 

The original towers are nice and they will be almost guaranteed a fantastic unobstructed oceanfront view. All units have lanai's. Some of the 1BR units in the Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort #4032 actually have 2 balconies. Since those were all sold as fixed weeks the unit availability depends on owners depositing them. 

There are no washer dryers in the original section (#4032) but there are communal washer/dryers. I think it is about $2 a load. The new section has washer dryer in the units.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 23, 2019)

Seaport104.  Your help and information is sooooo appreciated.  I'm leaving the OGS on and hoping that something will come through for the newlyweds.  When I read some of the reviews on the towers is scared me but now it looks like a wonderful spot for a honeymoon.  Thank you again for all your help.


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 25, 2019)

Divi Aruba Phoenix has one of the best locations on Aruba, IMO.  It's walkable to many restaurants and piers, but since it's at the beginning of resort row, it's not in the thick of the action.  When we traveled there in November of last year, I was disappointed not to be staying at one of the Marriotts, as they were crazy expensive.  Once we arrived, however, I realized that we'd lucked out because the Marriott grounds and beaches were way more crowded than Divi, and I hate crowds.  

I highly recommend the jeep tour and the Taste of Aruba tour.


----------



## Successful4life (Jul 14, 2019)

Our vacation @Divi Aruba Phoenix ends today. You will not be disappointed at this resort. It has spectacular views of the beach, we were in rm 1104, a studio in the old tower. The studio is a very large room with full top gas range, frig & microwave.  Laundry facilities are on the 3rd floor. All rooms in the old tower are oceanfront as opposed to the villas & new tower has some obstructed views.  The negative-bathroom really is small and needs a reno.  The furniture needs updating but they make up for it in quality of service. Last year, we stayed at the Playa Linda which is also very nice, however, I believe I prefer the Divi Phoenix for the beach and oceanfront views from the old tower. Karaoke was really a blast! The employees really are more than friendly and the manager who's retiring after 40+ years made certain to interact with guests (very pleasant gentleman). 

We also stayed 3 days @ Renaissance. It was nice as well, but again, I prefer the Divi Phoenix. Hubby wants to return next year; not that I mind, but I really would love to visit Destin, Florida. Unfortunately, in 3 years of searching, I can't seem to land a great deal in Destin. If Destin does not come through next year, we will be returning to Aruba.

We went horseback riding through National Park, which is really the desert. You ride up to the 3rd highest point which again was spectacular! As far as food, you can't go wrong with anything on the Island. Divi Phoenix restaurants were fabulous as well. I hope this review helps with your decision, as I have echoed what others have said.


----------



## coachBoris (Jul 17, 2019)

@Seaport104 You provided great information.  My wife and I exchanged HGVC point to stay in a 1BR #8729 in May 2019 and it was wonderful.  We had two full baths, so no fighting over sink space.  Loved the location.  Thanks for your breakdown on the differences between #8729 and #4032, we want to go again next year and wanted to book the same type unit.  If we booked a 2BR (friends joining us) what are your thoughts on #4032?  We like to grill and use the beach and their grills seemed to be on the beach side, we wouldn't want to be in the tower as my wife loves the laundry facility in the room.


----------



## Successful4life (Jul 25, 2019)

Forgive the late response, been very busy with work. I did not enter into a 2br unit, however, I was told the 2br penthouse floor (a couple got upgrade) was extremely nice. The grills were used but did not seem to be a problem of unavailability.  If the studio is any indication of a 2br in the old tower, I would think it would be quite roomy. I would try the old tower for the views and the adult pool.  As stated in my initial review, the furniture needs updating, but space, oceanfront room, & friendly staff make up for the dated furniture (which is not unbearable).  I hope this helps with your decision. Good luck!


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 27, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your help.  This is why I Love the TUGGER FAMILY.


----------

